# Conexion jack mono macho a hembra



## francipanzer (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola queria saber si me podeis ayudar pork no doy con la tecla.
Resulta, que quiero poner un conector jack macho mono a una farola con un led que me he hecho(cable positivo cable negativo), pero no se como conectar ni donde estos dos cables al conector jack macho que tiene una pletinilla muy chica y otra mas larga, y luego me pasa lo mismo con el jack hembra, los cables que vienen de la alimentacion no se donde ponerlos, el positivo y el negativo he probao de todas formas y la bombilla no se enciende.
Me podeis ayudar?
Muchas gracias . Un saludo.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 23, 2010)

No es muy aconsejable usar Jack de áudio (si es eso lo que tienes) en temas de alimentación, ya que en la acción de conexión y desconexión, se produce un pequeño corto.

Pero bueno........:

Pletina chica → +
Pletina larga → -

Si es un led respeta la polaridad.

Saludos.


----------



## francipanzer (Sep 23, 2010)

MUCHAS GRACIAS por responder electronec eso lo he probao y nada a no ser que en la hembra no lo haya hecho bien, en la hembra como iria que tiene dos pletinas pequeñas, me lo puedes indicar o te hacen falta fotos?
De nuevo muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 23, 2010)

Con un tester lo sacas rápido.

Si no tienes tester, alterna la posición de los cables, aunque dices que ya probastes.
Asegúrate de que el led o la bombilla no esten fundidos, que las tensiones sean las adecuadas y que la fuente esté dando tensión..................es muyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy facil.

Saludos.


----------



## francipanzer (Sep 23, 2010)

gracias por tu interes lo probare a ver pero una duda que tengo, hay que soldar los cables o solo con dejarlos enganchados tb sirve? eso es lo unico que se me ocurre pork lo demas lo he probado todo lo que dices y nada.
Un saludo compañero.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 23, 2010)

Electricamente es lo mismo, es solo cuestion de seguridad limpieza y demas.
Ese no es el problema.

Suerte y cuentanos.

Saludos.


----------



## francipanzer (Sep 24, 2010)

Vale muchas gracias por tu ayuda tio, anoche lo arregle estaba conectando mal el negativo en la hembra cuando me di cuenta despues de probar, a las 2 de la mañana lo deje arreglao.Se puede cerrar el tema muchas gracias por tu interes ya pondre un tuto con fotos claras por si le puede ayudar a alguien en mi caso.
Un saludo compañeros.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 24, 2010)

De nada compi,
me alegro y hasta otra.

Saludos.


----------

